# Phantasy Figuren !



## SkyFighter (4. März 2004)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich mich Entschuldigen, falls dieser Beitrag im falschen Bereich seien sollte, aber ich konnte nichts finden wo ich es genau ablegen konnte  !

Meine Frage ist, wo ich eine Seite mit Phantasy Figuren finden kann, die man dann z.B. am PC abzeichnen kann. Solche Figuren wie z.B. im Hintergrund von Warcraft 3.
Ich konnte im Internet bis jetzt nichts finden, vielleicht kennt sich jemand aus und könnte mir bescheid geben.

Vielen Dank !


----------



## Stachelbär (16. März 2004)

*Fantasy Figuren*

Hallo,
was ich so auf die Schnelle sagen kann:
Wenn Du bei GOOGLE den Begriff 

FANTASY WALLPAPERS

eingibst, findest Du bestimmt was.

Wie gesagt - OHNE GEWÄHR, aber ein Versuch wär´s wert.

Beste Grüße!


----------

